# Calculating sq.ft of house



## house (7 Oct 2009)

Hi

when calculation the sq.ft of a house is the ground floor and first floor calculation separately?

i.e when someone says they have planning for a 3000sq.ft two-story house presumably thats over the 2 floors, however people then ask what is the cost per sq.ft, but its a two storey so the founds & roof are shared so should you be working on the basis of 1500sq.ft??


----------



## sydthebeat (7 Oct 2009)

house said:


> Hi
> 
> when calculation the sq.ft of a house is the ground floor and first floor calculation separately?
> 
> i.e when someone says they have planning for a 3000sq.ft two-story house presumably thats over the 2 floors, however people then ask what is the cost per sq.ft, but its a two storey so the founds & roof are shared so should you be working on the basis of 1500sq.ft??



you are mixing two things up...

yes, when calculating sq ft of a dwelling, you include all areas within the building envelope on both ground and first floors....

pricing per sq ft is dependant on may factors, one main one being the design of the dwelling. You are correct to say that a two storey 3000 sq ft house with a first floor area of 1500, would costs the same to roof as a similar single storey 1500 house..... however this is always reflected in the cost. 2 storey houses are cheapest per sq ft to build, dormers next and single storey dearest (assuming similar design and spec).

obviously a 2 storey dwellings at 3000 sq ft costs more than a similar single storey house at 1500, but it certainly does not cost twice as much.


----------



## house (7 Oct 2009)

thanks sydthebest- 
therefore weather im talking about a single (3000sq.ft) or two storey (2x1500sq.ft) house, i should always talk about 3000sq.ft with the difference being the rate / sq.ft for the 2 storey ehich will be alot less.

going on from that point, i dont think my mortgage advisor asked me the type of hosue i was building only the sq footage and she then multiplied that by an average rate, but in truth they should have 3 average rates 1) bungalow 2) dormer 3)two storey to work out the cost of my build 

anyways thanks again


----------



## sydthebeat (7 Oct 2009)

house said:


> going on from that point, i dont think my mortgage advisor asked me the type of hosue i was building only the sq footage and she then multiplied that by an average rate, but in truth they should have 3 average rates 1) bungalow 2) dormer 3)two storey to work out the cost of my build



you could look at it like that, but from the mortgage advisors point of view, they will simply input average 'per sq ft' prices that they are used to, or in other words "an average of the averages".....


----------

